# Awesome install



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

So much wrong here.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Jesus! All that attention to detail...then they forget the dang escutcheon :thumbsup:


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

thats a lot of caulk


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Jesus! All that attention to detail...then they forget the dang escutcheon :thumbsup:


 ha that was the second thing I noticed. The partitions are made out of wood 1x3's.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice, no code for that urinal.

405.3.1 Water closets, urinals, lavatories and bidets.*A water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall, partition, vanity or other obstruction, or closer than 30 inches (762 mm) center-to-center between adjacent fixtures. There shall be at least a 21-inch (533 mm) clearance in front of the water closet, urinal, lavatory or bidet to any wall, fixture or door. Water closet compartments shall not be less than 30 inches (762 mm) wide and 60 inches (1524 mm) deep (see Figure 405.3.1).


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Idiots.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Not the plumbers fault, the carpenters made the wall to thick. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

If it's in a bar the drunks might appreciate having a close wall to lean on.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Not the plumbers fault, the carpenters made the wall to thick. Lol Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


and must have knocked the nipple coming through the wall to make the flushomater not line up. Lol


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> If it's in a bar the drunks might appreciate having a close wall to lean on.


 It was in the bar in a bowling alley.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

There you go, Hoosier is the winner :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't believe an inspector let that go.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

It's in Bakersfield ca. They have loose morals down there.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Merle Haggard and Buck Owens have probably puked in that urinal more than once.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

422 plumber said:


> Merle Haggard and Buck Owens have probably puked in that urinal more than once.


Don't forget about Dwight Yoakam!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

The urinal was to the right before. They just turned the stop valve 180deg, put the flush handle on left, lined up the urinal drain with the old cleanout, and boom, instant retrofit.Then they added another toilet, to the right of that nice wood partition. :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Don't forget about Dwight Yoakam!


He sang Dixie as someone died!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

There's actually an exit right before my hotel called Merle Haggard blvd.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

ha ha also one size fits all urinal. i mean the tile looks nice why would your remodel or rough in and put the urinal that close to wall. i would not want to be one to pull that either half the urinal will break off or the tile with chip and yeah looks crappy with no escutcheon


----------

